# whos been to moccasin creek/slipping rock



## work2play2 (Sep 30, 2014)

When I was a kid I went to moccasin creek state park with my dad to camp. That was many moons ago. I remember one thing about that campsite. There was a rock called slipping rock that wasn't far from there. It seemed enormous at the time but looking at pictures obviously not as big as I remember. But who has been to that camp ground? that will be the first place I go next summer with them. very much looking forward to it. has anyone been to slipping rock? I just remember the castles on lake burton the houses were pretty insane


----------



## Davis31052 (Sep 30, 2014)

I've never stayed at Moccasin Creek, as it is just too small. Campsites are really close together. 

However, if you have small kids, it's perfect since they can fish in the kids only section of the creek there. There are also a few ponds within walking distance of the hatchery, which is cool to see as well.

Wildcat Creek road is where you will find the sliding rock, which is not too far from MCSP.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Sep 30, 2014)

My family loves that camp ground. It's absolutely awesome for the kids.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 30, 2014)

we use to camp there when I was a kid.  lots of good memories on Lake Burton.  

There is some good fishing in the pool below the sliding rock on Wildcat creek in the early spring.


----------



## s.anderson (Dec 12, 2014)

I camped in that area too as a kid.  I've slid down that rock many times.

We used to eat at the base of the mountain at a place called LaPrades.   Many good memories from that area.


----------



## ScottD (Feb 16, 2015)

Yeah, I spent a lot of time in that area when I was younger.  Always hiked up mocossin creek to the waterfall.  They used to have just a steel cable across the creek below the falls.  You would have to wade through the creek while holding onto the cable for dear life.  Now it is a foot bridge.

The sliding rock on Wildcat creek was always fun - but it is hard to describe how cold that water is in the pool at the bottom.

LaPrades - good food after a long day outdoors.  Family style dining at big tables.

I have been back once or twice for the walk to the falls with my kids - it seems a little less wild now.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 16, 2015)

ScottD said:


> Yeah, I spent a lot of time in that area when I was younger.  Always hiked up mocossin creek to the waterfall.  They used to have just a steel cable across the creek below the falls.  You would have to wade through the creek while holding onto the cable for dear life.  Now it is a foot bridge.
> 
> The sliding rock on Wildcat creek was always fun - but it is hard to describe how cold that water is in the pool at the bottom.
> 
> ...



I never knew about the waterfall until recently. I slipped at the top of sliding rock and went down into the hole in the left of this picture. Twisted my ankle.
It's not as big as the Sliding Rock in the Pisgah but it's still fun!


----------



## work2play2 (Feb 21, 2015)

memories as a kid. something nobody can take from you. Sometimes i wonder if i do enough with mine to where they will think back and have the same thoughts i have


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 21, 2015)

work2play2 said:


> memories as a kid. something nobody can take from you. Sometimes i wonder if i do enough with mine to where they will think back and have the same thoughts i have



Most of my fondest memories as a kid were camping, fishing, boating, swimming, the beach, mountains, sandbars, hunting, and other outdoor adventures. 
The rustic ones and the citified ones at Myrtle Beach, Cherokee, St. Augustine,  and the Georgia Mtn Fair.
It was a good balance. I too hope my kids have as many fond memories as my childhood outings.
We actually still go on family outings with our grown daughters.


----------

